

In a Partnership of Unequals, a Start-Up Suffers - startuprules
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/19/in-a-partnership-of-unequals-a-start-up-suffers/

======
TotlolRon
_They also say they hope the court ruling in their favor may deter other big
companies tempted to bully a start-up, as they say Corbis did._

There is absolutely no chance of this happening.

The reverse though is another story. It may encourage start-ups to fight back.
And win.

